# The quality of Television programmes today...



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Would shit sum it up?

Its quite clear the programme makers have completely run out of ideas, either that or they refuse to take any risks. There are only two programmes on telly that i make a point of watching....the rest is worthless _derivative _rubbish.

What got me thinking about this was last night i caught a repeat of "clocking off" which was repeated on itv26 or something.....and i was reminded of what a brilliant drama it was, its got to be well over ten years old now.

There's just no quality out there now, or is there?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Most comedy (if you can call it that) is shit.

What happened to the greats like 'ello 'ello, Blackadder, Vicar of Dibley, Fall and Rise of Reggie Perrin, Porridge, To the Manor Born, the Good Life, The Two Ronnies, Young Ones, Monty Python, Fawty Towers .... the list goes on...

I can only think of one sitcom now worth watching, unless I watch UK-Gold


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

House.
John from Cincinatti.
Sarah Connor chroncicles.
Hustle.
The Unit.( DAvid Mammet is a genius)
My name is Earl.
Mad men.
The street.

I could go on if you like?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

"Hustle".

You dont mean that cheap crap on BBc1 do you?

As far as your list goes i have to admit i haven't seem most of the ones you mentioned :roll:

Quality American stuff id say..(not that its on anymore)

Six Feet Under ...(1st series)

The shield ....(that was brilliant)

Minds gone blank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> "Hustle".
> 
> You dont mean that cheap crap on BBc1 do you?
> 
> ...


Shield series starts in a few months on 5, Glad you commented rolled eyes on series youve not yet seen, got to love a good open mind. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> House.
> John from Cincinatti.
> Sarah Connor chroncicles.
> Hustle.
> ...


House and The Unit [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

New Series of Heroes on BBC2 Tonight
First series was really good

Save the clear leader save the world.

But have to admit no good british stuff anymore
Seems everything is to PC nowadays.(every ones gone spineless)
Wouldn't get away with things like Young ones ,Bottom, The Sweeny Backadder ,Fawty Towers nowadays 
How about the New Statesman that used to crack me up
Its all that reality cr*p now. All for money (phone votes)

Bring back real programs


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Nobody like the Apprentice? I don't know how good or bad it is for the critics but i find it really watchable! Also....
My name is Earl
Lost
CSI
Extras - i know it's over now but it wasn't too long ago....


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

zarterone said:


> New Series of Heroes on BBC2 Tonight
> 
> Save the clear leader save the world.


Save the 'cheerleader' maybe?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

zarterone said:


> New Series of Heroes on BBC2 Tonight
> First series was really good
> 
> Save the clear leader save the world.
> ...


Pretty sure he didnt single out British Tv as a whole.

Lots of good stuff coming out of the US though.

The Wire.
The Riches with Eddie Izzard.
Dirt.
Heroes. Mentioned above.

Might help that i have sky hd with skyplus, programme what i want to watch and when.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

May I also add 'DEXTER' which is EXCELLENT.

Also enjoyed The Sarah Connor Chrons.

Battle Star Galactica has just started again.

24 we have missed completely due to the writers strike this year.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Pushing Daisies is my new favourite programme.

Loved the first one. Second one wasn't *quite* as good, but liked it all the same. Frst refeshingly different programme I've seen for a while and genuinely funny with it.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Gavin and Stacy one of my favs


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

if I only watch sky channels through my dish (or future indy sat install), why do I have to pay a huge license fee for the beeb crap :x


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Kell said:


> Pushing Daisies is my new favourite programme.


I cant believe someone has admitted to liking this.. 

My girlfriend MADE me watch it the other Sunday...what a load of shit. Its kinda in the same vain as ugly betty, but worse. The constant fucking narration did my head in. 0/10. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

redsi72 said:


> if I only watch sky channels through my dish (or future indy sat install), why do I have to pay a huge license fee for the beeb crap :x


Agree with that.

I think the beeb's days are numbered. Most programmes they put out could easily be made by commercial channels. The endless trailers you have to sit through whilst waiting for the next programme you may as well have adverts. Whats their budget? Something like 2.3billion  They have contempt for their viewers too, the second most watched programme on there was given to channel five. What a total disgrace that was!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Mentioned before on the forum but Benidorm should be ranked up there with the best - I had tears in my eyes watching the free trip to the bullfight last week :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I've managed to catch Stargate Atlantis, running in the right order, and I've found it very good. I like a bit of sci-fi, Battlestar Galactica is also something that's caught my eye, apart from that, I don't watch alot of telly, it's mostly pants.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lead Ballon


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jonah said:


> Gavin and Stacy one of my favs


Yup, have to agree on that one.................shame it has ended already :?

Hev x


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

I can't lie to you, the only programs I have watched over the last few years:

24
Band Of Brothers
Heroes
MOTD
Top Gear
Gavin and Stacy
Jonathon Ross (although I am going off him fast)
Jools Holland
House

Going to get Wire on DVD as a few people have told me how good it is.

I might even cancel Sky Sports as Andy Gray is doing my fcking nut, change the record you knob.

I don't watch it, but kids love Dr Who - so that seems like one of the few things coming out of the Beeb of any worth.

Alright.


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

I Forgot about Top Gear

I love it
It works on so many levels, you don't have to like cars to enjoy the banter between the three of them


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Another vote for Dexter here 

Shame that in the main the best TV comes from the USA, again it all comes down to money. HBO throws millions of dollars at programmes & it shows; Band of Brothers, The Sopranos etc - even Extras was a HBO collaboration with the BBC.

I love:
(US)

Dexter
My Name is Earl
The Sopranos
Band of Brothers
CSI
24

The British series of recent years that I enjoyed:

The Worst Week of My Life
Extras
The Office
The IT Crowd

I am currently enjoying 'Moving Wallpaper' with Ben Miller - the behind the scenes story behind 'Sunset Beach', the spoof soap with Jason Donovan.


----------



## T7NJB (Mar 3, 2008)

like new series of heroes...just hope it doesn't go the same way as lost...sorry but WTF? i got "lost" after series II.

re the licence fee... national broadcasting is what makes the uk unique (one of the last things we can actually be proud of) i know its not to everyones taste.. but who doesn't listen to the radio, or appreciate some of the excellent comedy / documentry / wildlife programes we have ALL grown up with....Â£120 for tv licence or Â£600 for Murdoch..i know where i'd rather spend my money. :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

People Like Us


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

QI


----------

